# I need a music chopper asap!



## Hillian (Apr 12, 2004)

I need to find a program where i can load a song and chop it up so i can use certain parts of the song instead of the whole thing for my radioshow i gotta record!any help would be appreciated!


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

try this

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

What file format are they?

You could use MP3 Direct Cut if they are just MP3 files.
http://www.mpesch3.de/

Audacity is another great tool.
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------

